# My Tortoise laid an egg (updated 12-12-14)



## katfinlou (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm really hoping I can get some help here, I don't know what to do. To cut a long story short, my vet sexed MALE tortoise laid an egg last night. He/she is a 5yo Hermanns and ive only had her 5 weeks. She stopped eating last week (weds) immediately after having a pretty bad beak trim done by the vet. I assumed this was what stopped her eating til i returned home last night to find an egg...what do I do with it? How do i incubate it? Or is it even worth trying?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 4, 2014)

Your egg will need humidity and warmth much like your tortoise. I'm sure that someone can direct you to an appropriate link. I'm not very good with eggs....0 % hatch rate WITH an incubator. I think you should be on the lookout for more eggs. They may or may not be fertile. I beileve that a tortoise can store/hold sperm for a while and lay fertile eggs months later...


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 4, 2014)

All I have at the moment is an electric seed propagator would that be any good?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 4, 2014)

I think sitting on top of some soil in a flowerpot with a simple warm light bulb would do for the moment. Where are you? Is it cold? Keep the egg warm and the area humid.


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 4, 2014)

Im in the UK and there's frost outside just now. It's not pleasant


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 4, 2014)

Can it stay on the tort table or will the tortoise damage it? How do I keep it moist?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm sure that your tortoise will be climbing all over it.( She wont damage it on purpose.) That's why I suggested a flowerpot with soil in it for now. Dampen the soil. It's 5:25 AM here. Most of the members must be sleeping.


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 4, 2014)

Ah ok. Will do that then thanks...does the egg need to be covered in soil or left uncovered?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 4, 2014)

3/4 uncovered. just a little shallow depression. Don't wet the egg. Moisten the soil.


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 4, 2014)

And make SURE the egg is never turned over or rolled. 
They are totally different to chicken eggs in this respect. I've read that advice over and over here. A lot of people seem to make some sort of mark: an X or something, on top so you ALWAYS know how to keep it turned. I think the reason is the little tort will be crushed and/or suffocated by the big yolk if it rolls on top of them.

Good morning, by the way!


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks, I will do that. So far ive only moved it twice, once when I found it and once to put it in the 'incubator' and ive kept it the same way-some soil stuck to it kept me right. I will mark it though. Thanks for the tip and fingers crossed I will have a baby to show off in a few months!


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh and good morning moozillion!! Hope you are well


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 4, 2014)

I write in pencil the date laid on top. Moozillion, isn't there a window of time when handling and accidentally turning is O.K? Days? Weeks?


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 4, 2014)

Ive just read that it's bad after the first couple of days because the yolk can smother the developing baby. Ive no idea how but i kind of knew to keep it the way up that ive found it. Perhaps ive seen it when ive been studying all things tortoise...


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 6, 2014)

Zeropilot, I'm still more if a beginner myself (2 years keeping torts) so I'm not totally sure. But I do think you're right.


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 12, 2014)

Just found another egg but this time she must have broke it while trying to bury it it must have been right after the last check because it had time to harden under the heat light . Anyway im giving her a soak now and hoping she is ok...


----------

